# Purina Pro Plan



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

I've read multiple comments on this brand. I feed happy Purinas Savor, Adult shredded blend lamb and rice formula and Lux is on Purinas Focus large breed chicken and rice formula. As much as I've read and researched I feel I shouldn't be so lost on whether or not I'm feeding my dogs the wrong food. They both also get GNC's hip and joint Health sport chewable tablets as well as fish oils daily. 

What I'm getting at here is, should I look into changing their diet? They're doing great, they're healthy, have great coats, I haven't had a problem with these brands but from what I've read they're poor nutrients and I want to give them the best that I can afford.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I personally would not feed Purina. 

I prefer FROMM or Wellness CORE.

I feed my dogs and my cats FROMM.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Feed them what works.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

One of my main goals with dog food is to feed one that is made from human grade ingredients. The lower priced foods are made from things that are not suitable for human consumption for various reasons. In my opinion, if it's been determined that it's dangerous or unhealthy for me to eat, then it can't be good for my dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess I should say why I wouldn't feed Purina, lol. They have lower quality ingredients and too many recalls for comfort.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Feed them what works.


I personally do not agree with that. 

Yes, feed them something that they don't have issues on like allergies, runny stools, etc. but Old Roy or Dog Chow could be what "works" but they are not a good food to feed because they are basically garbage and have extremely low quality ingredients.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I guess I should say why I wouldn't feed Purina, lol. They have lower quality ingredients and too many recalls for comfort.



Thank you for your input, I actually had them on Blue Wilderness and they both had runny stools and began to just not eat it, is why I had switched to Purina that was recommended by my vet. Any tips or options on choosing A good large breed puppy formula? Lux is only 5 months and Happy is a year and 1/2.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

HappysMom said:


> Thank you for your input, I actually had them on Blue Wilderness and they both had runny stools and began to just not eat it, is why I had switched to Purina that was recommended by my vet. Any tips or options on choosing A good large breed puppy formula? Lux is only 5 months and Happy is a year and 1/2.


I would just feed both Wellness CORE Large Breed dog food.

Some feed puppy food up until a year old, some feed puppy food until 6 months old and then switch to adult and some people do not even feed puppy food.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

My dog is currently on Proplan Sensitive Skin and Stomach and has done very well on it. 

I've also fed Orijen, Acana, California Naturals, Wellness CORE, and Nature's Domain. 

For my dog, she doesn't have a noticeable difference between the brands. My mom's Pom had a huge difference when going from Natural Balance to Wellness CORE.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Back when I was feeding Wellness Core, it said specifically not for puppies. If I was going to go grain-free, I would make sure that the food was suitable for puppies. 

I feed Diamond Naturals Adult Chicken and Rice for puppies. 

Dog food is a racket, some of the largest names out there are the biggest thieves. I am not sold on grain-free. Maybe if you have identified specific allergies to specific grains, but dogs with allergies are just as prone to be allergic to chicken or even beef. 

A lot of breeders I know feed a lot of different foods, but continue to go back to Purina Pro-Plan because their dogs do good on the stuff. Some dogs seem to have more trouble on some of the high end foods. Not sure why that is. 

My personal opinion is that Pro-plan and above, purina is not terrible food, but dollar for dollar, you can get better ingredients and better overall quality from a lot of other foods. With Purina you are paying for the name and the advertising. Vets recommend it, and Science Diet, and Iams, probably because they are better than XYZ brand from TSC or WalMart, and these companies market heavily to veterinarians. Purina does do live tests on critters. But what these tests actually mean -- what is needed to pass, is kind of debatable.


----------

